# Do Poodles get darker with age



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella was a red faded out to almost cream a really light apricot, now I noticed her hair is coming in red again She is my first red and she is 8 years old, no health problems other than dry eyes and has a disease from it, which I put drops in 3 to 4 times a day. I am shocked at the difference on the hair on her back as compared to hair on her legs all same length except for the pompoms which are light. I will say her hair is a little longer than normal


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Bella was a red faded out to almost cream a really light apricot, now I noticed her hair is coming in red again She is my first red and she is 8 years old, no health problems other than dry eyes and has a disease from it, which I put drops in 3 to 4 times a day. I am shocked at the difference on the hair on her back as compared to hair on her legs all same length except for the pompoms which are light. I will say her hair is a little longer than normal



Poodles are often darker in a line on the center of the back (dorsal strip) - is that what you mean?
Some of my breeder's apricots do darken for the first year or two but not at 8 years old. If she is darkening all over, not just on the dorsal strip, I would suspect some sort of skin injury - perhaps a harsh shampoo, or drying her at too high a temperature?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TP she is getting darker all over, she was almost cream. In the summer I have them use a 7 on her body, but if fall I go to a 4, so the hair is longer than normal. Her poms are real cream but legs and body is not a really red tint to it. I groomed her the last time and did not trim her body and watched the hair dryer was bit to hot. Did her face and feet, private area and tummy.. She has a wiry hair type, I think a topknot 6 inches tall would stand up. She fluffs and stays that way. can't say the same for Cayenne. I did change food to Kibles soaked in water, (only has 6 teeth left) about 3 to 4 weeks ago, but I would not think that would do anything.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

I had a red Standard male.He got dark in winter & in Summer faded to apricot.Even though he was a house dog this still happened.He didn't get darker with age.He lived to be 13.....


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo has gotten lighter as he gets older. He used to be jet black with a white stripe...hense the name....but now he's actually gray in places...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Steffie said:


> I had a red Standard male.He got dark in winter & in Summer faded to apricot.Even though he was a house dog this still happened.He didn't get darker with age.He lived to be 13.....


Maybe that is what is happening but never seen it before this time, thanks


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

@GloryBeeCosta,You are welcome.One other thing I remembered was Reds & Apricots are just like redhead humans.Very delicate to the sunshine!P.S.Your babies are beautiful.


----------

